# Slide Not Functioning



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Just went to check on the 312BH tonight and replenish some of the linens that the DW washed from the 4[sup]th[/sup] of July weekend. I went to extend the couch & dinette slide out and pressed the "OUT" button and it just gave the "clicking" noise that I normally heard when the button is pressed and the slide is all the way "IN". Pressing "IN" gives the same clicking ...... kind of odd.

Visual inspection of everything reveals nothing keeping the slide from operating, and I don't want to cut into the underbelly just yet. I hooked my TV up to the trailer to eliminate a weak battery. I am hoping this is something simples as we are traveling to VA in a few weeks. What is even more baffling is that when I brought it home from the July 4[sup]th[/sup] weekend and cleaned it out before putting it away, everything was functioning fine. Something happened between the 2 miles between our house and the place I store the trailer. Very frustrating considering the trailer is only 16 months old!

Anyone have any clues to help me figure this out?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

99% of the time this a batter/power related.

Bring the trailer home and put on shore power.

Check battery connections. Even with the trailer connected to your tuck, you still could have lose connection that is causing a short...therefore not enough power is reaching the slide.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

And the other 1% is the slide is stuck and the clutch on the motor can not over come the initial resistance. So you may have to manually move the slide out a few cranks manually then the motor will work the rest of the way.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I recently had an issue such as this. When we arrived at the campground, the side out slid out as normal. When I went to retract the slide, it would not move; just sit there and click when I depressed the button. On the front of my slide motor (circa 2004) there was a lever that is gold in color. If I flipped that lever up, the slide would then move. What it turned out to be was that while we were camping, the DW was sweeping out the camper. While she did this, she inadvertently got the broom tangled with the electronic lock wires for the slide motor and pulled one of the wires from the power supply, not allowing the brake to release. I simply reattached the wire and we were back in business.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmmm, just started having the same problem. The last two times I went to open my short slide (long one works fine) I would have to bump the switch in and out to get it to move out. I'm hooked to shore power and as I said the long slide works fine.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Braggus said:


> Hmmm, just started having the same problem. The last two times I went to open my short slide (long one works fine) I would have to bump the switch in and out to get it to move out. I'm hooked to shore power and as I said the long slide works fine.


What switch are referring to? Picture??


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hmmm, just started having the same problem. The last two times I went to open my short slide (long one works fine) I would have to bump the switch in and out to get it to move out. I'm hooked to shore power and as I said the long slide works fine.


What switch are referring to? Picture??
[/quote]
At work so a picture will have to wait but it is the main switch inside the TT right when you get in the door.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Braggus said:


> Hmmm, just started having the same problem. The last two times I went to open my short slide (long one works fine) I would have to bump the switch in and out to get it to move out. I'm hooked to shore power and as I said the long slide works fine.


What switch are referring to? Picture??
[/quote]
At work so a picture will have to wait but it is the main switch inside the TT right when you get in the door.
[/quote]

Oh...in that case, nevermind. I thought you found another switch by the slideout.


----------



## Braggus (Aug 8, 2010)

Got a can of slide spray and saturated everything metal and it seems to have stopped the slide from not moving...or it could just be my imagination we will see...


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks all for the suggestions ! I will plug in the tt and attempt to extend the slide. If this doesnt work, then I will attempt to extend it manually, hoping this will get it started in the right direction. 
Hopefully no major issues, and she works like she should ! I will update everyone over the weekend.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Well, got the OB out of storage this morning. Brought it home, got underneath her, and gave the slide motor about 15 turns with the ratchet. Then went back inside and begin to extend the slide. Worked perfect!!! 

Thanks for everyone's input, I am relieved as we are going on vacation in a few weeks.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I had a similar problem a couple years ago. It turned out to be the point where my battery wires connected to the trailer had become clogged with corrosion and as a result, the current getting to the slide was insufficient. I bought new and replaced the old connectors. Now I clean them on a regular basis and have not had a problem since.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Update:

Still having intermittent issues with the main slide. I plug it in to shore power or battery power and it clicks. The slide won't move an inch. I then have to crawl under the TT access the slide motor and give it a few cranks with my ratchet. It then extends itself without issue. It never has a problem retracting. Is there a clutch attached to the motor that I can replace, or is it an all or nothing proposition?

Is the slide motor a difficult repair? Also curious about how to lube the slide rails and mechanisms. 

I can already tell you what is going to happen. We are going to pull up to a campsite, and I am going to have to crawl under her in the gravel and crank the darn slide out manually. 

Any other thoughts? Should I call Keystone customer service and see if they will "take care" of this, has anyone done this with any success?


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Anyone ever had the slide actuator repaired on the TT ? I am still suffering with the same problem on my main slide. (see above posts) The OB is in the shop getting repaired again. I took it in for repair 1 month ago, and they told me it was a bent bracket that holds the slide motor in place. Tested it out before I left the dealer, worked fine, then got the OB home and it was still not working, just like when I bought it to them the first time. This time they are telling me it is a bad slide actuator. 
Has anyone had this repair on their slide ? If so, how much did they charge to repair it ?


----------

